# TPF Photo Challenge -March - Opposites - Voting Thread



## mishele

01. Dimensions






02. Feuer and Eis 





03. Pieces of Candy





04. Fire & Ice





05. Shadow





06. Smokers





07. Classic Counterpart





08. Mighty Ducks


----------



## CdTSnap

Love 2 and 7!


----------



## Braineack

nice showing!


----------



## manaheim

Congrats to #2!!!!

............and I need to ask Mishelle who number 2 is since I didn't do the competition this month. I'll get her. 

Some really awesome shots this month!


----------



## mishele

[h=3]^^^^^This poll will close on *04-10-2014* at *07:08 PM*  No winner yet![/h]


----------



## Braineack

i think it's pretty obvious...


----------



## mishele

Well, you may be right but why don't we wait a little longer till we announce it. lol


----------



## manaheim

Oh whoops. I jumped the gun. I was trying to catch up on old stuff because I was afraid we were being neglectful again.


----------



## BenT

I really liked the second one


----------



## mishele




----------



## scotts2014se

^That was along way to go for a bump!


----------



## mishele

*Congrats to Minicoop1985 for his challenge win!!! Woot!!*
We had some awesome entries this past month!!


----------



## minicoop1985

Woohoo! Thanks for voting, everyone! I also have to congratulate the other contestants for some very creative ideas.


----------



## limr

Way to go, Mini!
:cheers::cheer::smileys:

(The whip is in there just for the hell of it.)


----------



## Derrel

Awesome!!! Somehow I NEVER EVEN SAW this poll...and I am on here allll the time....

Congrats minicoop!!! A solid victory! Kind of Seattle Seahawks vs Denver Broncos Super Bowl-like...


----------



## snowbear

Congrat's!


----------



## Muammar

May i in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

